# Would You Buy/Wear This? (TShirt)



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Would you buy this shirt?
As you can probably guess, this is aimed for younger snowboards. (Nothing against older boarders though!)
Feedback is appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm down with the Black and Blue ones.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

and I really like the grey


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

White/Heather one looks nice. Hook it up


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

I just love that it says midwest on it.


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

I like them. I would def wear them.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

are you the designer? just some constructive criticism. If I was you I would change the lettering/font on it. The shirt says stay steezy but the lettering is not "stylish" at all, and IMO kind of feminine. im not trying to hate here, just what i think


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

no thanks.


----------



## shreddinitup (Jan 24, 2010)

i like it. in the white-heather one


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> are you the designer? just some constructive criticism. If I was you I would change the lettering/font on it. The shirt says stay steezy but the lettering is not "stylish" at all, and IMO kind of feminine. im not trying to hate here, just what i think


You have to be feminine to have a sense of fashion?! I did not know this. It would have saved so many people lots of years of ridicule. (I'll tell 'em to get a sex-change). Thank you good sir for stating that. (but on a lighter note, I agree. The lettering sucks.) 

It's not something I would jump for if I found it in a shop. I would only look twice because I wouldn't be quite sure the first time that I saw what I saw at first glance. You asked. Don't be a baby and whine about my opinion. Think constructive criticism. Over and over.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

I wouldn't wear it, but, i'm 29, which apparently means i must begin a regimen of oscal and start tuning my walker...seriously though, for every one that won't wear the shirt (although, if you produce said shirt to read "drink beer" you may have your first customer), there are equally as many, if not more, who will. Constructively: maybe some graffiti style all caps lettering or something along those lines, more menacing looking...and purple - something in a really sick purple. (out of the color options, dig on the gray the most) Great things can come from an entrepreneurial spirit, it's always a crap shoot to just put yourself out there :thumbsup:


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

^^ nah I just meant that I thought it would go over better with kids in their teens and early 20 year olds. Thanks for the constructive criticism. I really appreciate it. I'll def. give that look a try once I have enough more money to print more shizz. Thanks for the encouraging words too.
----------------------
Thanks for all the responses everyone. Thanks for the constructive criticism too. I appreciate it a ton.
These shirts should be done printing by Monday or Tuesday. I'll throw a link up when they are done if any of you are interested.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll pass. /10 char


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Get free ride stuff


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

black and blue looks good


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

are they for sale put east coast on the black and heater one and ill deff buy them


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

all of them are rad... i also the Midwest on there send me one.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I like them. The company name could be a bit smaller for me but I would probably rock it.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

hook me up and ill wear it fersur


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

They look nice but i wouldn't buy them because i hate the word 'steez'.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Here`s your new Avatar.....:cheeky4::laugh:












fucking priceless!!! where do you find this shit???:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

If you need any decals or banners made, hit me up.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

T.J. said:


> no thanks.


hahahahaha... c'mon timmeh. I seen you in your flashy, 80's coloured gear; pants hanging off yer ass, backwards cap, football jersey and bandana.

Your front ain't foolin' anybody.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

kri$han said:


> hahahahaha... c'mon timmeh. I seen you in your flashy, 80's coloured gear; pants hanging off yer ass, backwards cap, football jersey and bandana.
> 
> Your front ain't foolin' anybody.


damn you kris ::shakes cane:: get off my lawn!

i'm too old to be "steezy"


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Nonsense! You`re never too old to be *"sleezy"*.....


Fixed. :cheeky4:


----------



## paintball_karl (Feb 9, 2008)

id wear it. cept i dont live in the midwest...


----------



## Joel (Dec 22, 2009)

Where can I get one? I want one of each


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Joel said:


> Where can I get one? I want one of each


It's probably going to be a week or two before I can sell and ship any. I'll throw a link up when it's ready. Sorry about taking so long.


----------



## buboarder12 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am also interested in at least 1 since I live in the Midwest, what kind of prices were you thinking shipped?


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Shirts will be $18 to non-forum members, and roughly $16 with the forum discount code that I'm going to put up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

cant see it


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Bmansthebomb said:


> cant see it


Me either.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

There's mockup in one colorway. The shirts should be up for sale by this weekend. (No promises) There was a whole big printing mess that's getting taken care of right now(Printer didn't print enough shirts). And we made a website so that's why it's taking foreverrrrr. Sorry guys.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

sick bro... im excited... too bad my season is winding down...


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

dayum i want one. you should make it in tall tee form that would be super steezy


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey you can pick one up at www.midwestwinnapparel.com. Use the code ' SBFORUM ' for 10%. There are 3 smalls,4 Mediums, 4 Larges, and 1 XL avaible in each color.
Sorry it took so long to get these up.
Oh and if you see any problems with the website, I'd really appreciate it if you let me know.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Last bump.
Tomorrow will be the last day for the code and the last day that they will be $10.
http://www.midwestwinnapparel.com


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

felix55 said:


> Hello, I certainly agree with you. Thank you very much for sharing your information. It was really very helpful for me.
> Thanks for sharing your tips!
> 
> 
> internet pharmacy


Go choke on 10 vicodins.


----------

